# MAC MSF in Global Glow?



## SulkingBeauty (Aug 24, 2007)

Has anyone tried this MSF? I almost bought it online last night, but I chickened out. Also, how about Iridescent Loose Powder in Golden Bronze? I'm a C7, so I think either one would be okay, but some first hand knowledge would help.

Thank yoooooo


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2007)

I like Global Glow & Golden Bronze.  I think I like Golden Bronze more.  It's very pretty and very versatile.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for your response. I only use Blot Powder and I'm looking for something with a little highlighting and shimmer... I was leaning towards Golden Bronze. I'm a c7 what are you?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2007)

I am a NW40.  Sorry, I thought I posted that originally.  I like Golden Bronze because you get ALOT of it and you can use it in sooo many ways.  Mix it with lipgloss or add a dab of it to the center of your lips.  Mix it with lotion or just use a large powder brush to dust it over your body.  You can use it as an eyeshadow or brow highlight.  You can use it as a cheek highlight.  It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 27, 2007)

aziajs also posted swatches of the Golden Bronze compaired to Gold Deposit in the Swatch Request thread.  You should check it out.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice ladies... I bought Golden Bronze and I love it!!!!! Fantastic... versatile... It makes me glow. And it will last foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm NC 43 in studiofix.  I just bought Global Glow.  It's my first MSF.  So far I like it but I'm still getting the hang of it.  Which brush do you guys use to apply this?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_I'm NC 43 in studiofix.  I just bought Global Glow.  It's my first MSF.  So far I like it but I'm still getting the hang of it.  Which brush do you guys use to apply this?_

 
I'd use the 187, 182, 109, 184 or 168.

187 - light application onto cheek or cheekbone
188 - light application onto top of cheekbone
182 - buff color onto cheek
109 - buff color onto top of cheekbone
184 - sweep color onto top of cheekbone
168 - sweep color onto cheek or top of cheekbone


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I'd use the 187, 182, 109, 184 or 168.

187 - light application onto cheek or cheekbone
188 - light application onto top of cheekbone
182 - buff color onto cheek
109 - buff color onto top of cheekbone
184 - sweep color onto top of cheekbone
168 - sweep color onto cheek or top of cheekbone_

 
Thanks for the info.  I used 187 this morning and it worked well.  I'll try the other brushes and see how it goes.  Thanks again.


----------



## mzdawn (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_Thanks for the info. I used 187 this morning and it worked well. I'll try the other brushes and see how it goes. Thanks again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you use Fix+ (spray it on your 187), it makes the MSF more intense!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 14, 2007)

Golden Bronze is great I got it because Eve said she used it!


----------

